# Anyone still use film?



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

As title. Does anyone still use film? 35mm or otherwise?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I have a Nikon F100 35mm SLR, i have't used if for ages but don't want to part with it (it looks so alien holding it and it not having an LCD on the back. Film if scanned properly still produces superior resolution to even the highest spec'd 35mm style DSLRs.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Mmmm interesting, it's so long since I used my cameras I didn't even know you could have your film scanned. Nice to know:thumb: I've got a Olympus OM1N 35mm and a Mamiya C330 professional medium format which is in very good nick. Like yourself I would find it hard to part with.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

yup take your film to tesco etc to be developed and they also give you a free CD with your images on (about 6 megpixel i think) but get them professionally scanned and you can get a lot higher res. Also the biggest advantage is't resolution but that film has more dynamic range.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> yup take your film to tesco etc to be developed and they also give you a free CD with your images on (about 6 megpixel i think) but get them professionally scanned and you can get a lot higher res. Also the biggest advantage is't resolution but that film has more dynamic range.


Would the larger photography shops be able to do this with the larger format film and how much do they charge for this service?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

spitfire said:


> Would the larger photography shops be able to do this with the larger format film and how much do they charge for this service?


Jessops still do it in the stores that have the pro dept i believe

http://www.jessops.com/photos/dpmediumformat.asp

scroll down to the 120 service


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I just checked out fleebay.There's a bid for a C330 of £100 with 3 days to go. I wonder how much it will go for. I bought mine secondhand in the late 70's with a sunpak flash and a few accesories inc. home made case for £150.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

just had a quick look and there seem to be ones going for approx £200 buy it now inc postage with a lens.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> just had a quick look and there seem to be ones going for approx £200 buy it now inc postage with a lens.


Tempting. :lol:With the advancement of digital technology though I could see the latest DSLRs being obsolete in a few years so I might be making a mistake selling the C330 for to fund a DSLR


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

they'll only be obsolete in so much as there will be a better model out, but as long as it suits your needs and you are happy with the results and don't constantly chase the latest model it will last for years and years.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> they'll only be obsolete in so much as there will be a better model out, but as long as it suits your needs and you are happy with the results and don't constantly chase the latest model it will last for years and years.


I suppose that's true, but we always seem to want the latest models in things. It's not just the value of the C330 though, it has a few wee stories attached to it now and I think it would be a shame to sell it and loose the personal attachment that a new DSLR wouldn't have. It would some how feel like I'd lost something of far more value for something inferior. Know what I mean?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

yeah i guess if you've had it 30 years there's no sense parting with it for not very much money!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I have a Pentax ME Super (1983 vintage) and have just ran a few B&W rolls through it, I was amazed at the quality it delivered. But...at the cost for 36 prints (Over £9) I think I'll stick with digital. Picked up 68 pics from Costco for £3.80 today that I only downloaded yesterday.

Shame as my mum bought me that Pentax, but it is really worthless. As my new DSLR does auto bracketing and prints excelent pictures. Plus over 200 RAW shots on a 16 meg card.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> yeah i guess if you've had it 30 years there's no sense parting with it for not very much money!


I once drove off with it sitting on top of the car roof  Drove £50 yards then realised. It would have been a gonner if I had gone another 20 and made the corner.  That was about 25 years ago BD (before detailing)


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

plankton said:


> I have a Pentax ME Super (1983 vintage) and have just ran a few B&W rolls through it, I was amazed at the quality it delivered. But...at the cost for 36 prints (Over £9) I think I'll stick with digital. Picked up 68 pics from Costco for £3.80 today that I only downloaded yesterday.
> 
> Shame as my mum bought me that Pentax, but it is really worthless. As my new DSLR does auto bracketing and prints excelent pictures. Plus over 200 RAW shots on a 16 meg card.


It's good fun though, the black and white, especially if you develope them yourself. I haven't done that in 25 years either.


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

35mm
film scanner
photoshop
winner


----------



## chris_calcite (Jun 16, 2008)

I still shoot film in medium format (6x7) and some 35mm; primarily transparency (slide) film plus B&W in the smaller size. No amount of photoshop looks like Kodak Tri-X. I have an Epson flatbed scanner which will scan in anything up to 5x4 large format. You get the equivalent of about 20-ish megapixels from a 35mm scan, 50-ish megapixels from a 6x7 scan and an astonishing 120 megapixels from 5x4! Just print out then with a normal printer or send to the print shop. 

You can shoot B&W fairly cheaply, either by using a chromogenic film like Ilford XP2, which you just shove through with colour negative film in Truprint, or try developing traditional B&W yourself - which is what I do. I use a changing bag to load the film in the developing tank and then process in daylight at the kichen sink - no darkroom involved. Trannies still have to go to pro developers though.

Digital is great for some kinds of stuff (I use it all the time) but I think the main problem is going to be finding those pictures in a few years time. I am fairly computer savvy with backups and all that I find it hard work keeping track and keeping the data moving as hardware is replaced. In comparison I have all the strips of transparencies in date order in binders. I can easily re-scan if I lost one on the computer.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

chris_calcite said:


> I still shoot film in medium format (6x7) and some 35mm; primarily transparency (slide) film plus B&W in the smaller size. No amount of photoshop looks like Kodak Tri-X. I have an Epson flatbed scanner which will scan in anything up to 5x4 large format. You get the equivalent of about 20-ish megapixels from a 35mm scan, 50-ish megapixels from a 6x7 scan and an astonishing 120 megapixels from 5x4! Just print out then with a normal printer or send to the print shop.
> 
> You can shoot B&W fairly cheaply, either by using a chromogenic film like Ilford XP2, which you just shove through with colour negative film in Truprint, or try developing traditional B&W yourself - which is what I do. I use a changing bag to load the film in the developing tank and then process in daylight at the kichen sink - no darkroom involved. Trannies still have to go to pro developers though.
> 
> Digital is great for some kinds of stuff (I use it all the time) but I think the main problem is going to be finding those pictures in a few years time. I am fairly computer savvy with backups and all that I find it hard work keeping track and keeping the data moving as hardware is replaced. In comparison I have all the strips of transparencies in date order in binders. I can easily re-scan if I lost one on the computer.


I didn't know about film scanners till now. What do these cost?


----------



## chris_calcite (Jun 16, 2008)

spitfire said:


> I didn't know about film scanners till now. What do these cost?


I paid about 300 for mine a couple of years ago, but I am told that Epson have a new one on the market soon, V300 I think it's called, that will scan 35mm at up to 4800dpi for 70 quid. Quite apart from keeping your film camera running, that's not a bad price just to digitize all your family's old pics! :thumb: Plus it will scan your documents and prints as well. But they go up in to four figures in price for the dedicated film-only (not flatbed) scanners. I think Epson's top-of-the range flatbed, the V750, is about 500 quid. Overkill for most people (still want one tho  )


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

I have my own slr, Nikon FM2 and a D200 as a Dslr.

Then just borrow the large formats from university as I am on a photography course.
In fact this Wednesday we are out on location shooting large format.

Its always fun to go back to film because as chris says theres just some things you cannot replicate with digital!


----------



## RaH (Aug 19, 2007)

Not presently, but intending on purchasing a Mamiya medium format in the very near future, used one at college a cpl of years back and thought it was great.

Rob.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

I still use my Nikon F90X and FM2. Scary how fast you forget how to use a fully manual camera!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I have an old slr up in the loft that was a 21st birthday present so am unlikely to part with it, not that its worth anything nowadays !

I also have an even older medium format camera that I used to experiment with - loved using that!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Skyliner34 said:


> I still use my Nikon F90X and FM2. Scary how fast you forget how to use a fully manual camera!


Buying a fully manual camera teaches you a lot about depth of field and exposure. I think any serious amateur would do well to start off with one:thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Brazo said:


> I have an old slr up in the loft that was a 21st birthday present so am unlikely to part with it, not that its worth anything nowadays !
> 
> I also have an even older medium format camera that I used to experiment with - loved using that!


Anyone who uses a medium format for the first time will be astounded by the results.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

spitfire said:


> Buying a fully manual camera teaches you a lot about depth of field and exposure. I think any serious amateur would do well to start off with one:thumb:


FM2 was my first camera, really teaches you a lot about photography. Can be better than auto sometimes to get things you want :thumb:

It's all coming back to me slowly again


----------

